# VW transporter (Eurovan in the US) aux heater pump.



## limpabit (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Not sure if someone can help. I have the pump part number 7H0965561A. Image below.








But I've lost the section of electrical loom to connect to it. Can anybody find the part number for the electrical connector please?
Only need the connector to connect to the pump.


----------



## limpabit (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: VW transporter (Eurovan in the US) aux heater pump. (limpabit)*

Hi everyone.
I eventually found the connector today. Not the one I was expecting to fit it.
It ended up being quite a common one. Part number 1J0973702.
Does anybody have any idea which pins live and which ones earth? It's labled pin1 and pin2 in the pump connector housing.


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: VW transporter (limpabit)*

nevermind


_Modified by 84GTi Guy at 12:51 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW transporter (limpabit)*

Pin 1 (flat side) +12v
Pin 2 (curved side) earth/gnd.


----------

